# please help me.



## bloatedbritt90 (Jul 10, 2007)

hello there. i am very miserable lately i have been to doctor after doctor, even a gastroenterologist was unable to find answers. your help would mean the world to me. i was on a very big diet, high in protein and my stomach would make the funniest gurgling noises after i ate. protien would send me straigh to the bathroom. i also got terrible, explosive diarrhea from hard boiled eggs and too much greens. i went back to my old eating habits (very unhealthy) and i was under alot of stress. i had horrible stomach cramps and terrible diarrhea. the cramps were in my lower left and right abdomen and my back. i also saw black in my stool. the doctor wasn't sure what it could be and ran a fecal occult test. i did two slides and both were negative for blood. the stomach pain continued and my appetite went. it went into my back all of the time. i wasn't sure if IBS could cause pain in your back, especially the lower back. i would also bloat after meals. i felt constant pain in the lower right of my back. it feels like i have to pass gas but i can't. my bowel movements would rotate between hard stools and loose, watery stools that smelled and looked like diarrhea. my symptoms continued so i went up for a full blood work up (which i would imagine reveal any serious issues). i had a full CBC count (red & white bloods) cells, they looked at my platelets, my liver function and my sugar..they looked at how everything was functioning. everything came back great. my stomach pain continued so i went to another doctor, she strongly felt my symptoms were attributed to IBS & possibly crohn's or UC but i don't have bloody diarrhea so i doubt it. these symptoms did come on when i became very stressed out. i finally saw a gastroenterologist who believed my symptoms demonstrated IBS but he wanted to do a colonoscopy. im only 18 years old so i said no and accepted the IBS diagnosis. i wasn't about to put myself through a colonoscopy which is invasive and risky for no good reason. my stomach makes violent growling noises after i eat & gurgling. the abdominal pain moves into my back. it almost feels like a big gas pain. my bathroom habits have changed. i also have some stomach acid that comes up to my throat at night. i feel like i have alot of acid in my stomach as well & i don't know if this is attributed to IBS or not. maybe stress has affected my digestive system? does this sound like IBS? they thought it might've been a kidney infection because of the pain in my back but they tested my urine. how about gallbladder attacks? it feels like trapped gas but im really not sure. im not about to put myself through a colonoscopy if it is believed to be IBS. does this sound like IBS? can IBS move into your back? please, IBS EXPERTS give me some insight. im sick of suffering & i want some advice from people who know their stuff. i don't want to hear "just go for the colonoscopy." i want insight based on the symptoms i have mentioned. *i was also freaked out about colon cancer. *i don't know anymore but please let me know what you think about my symptoms thankyou very much.all these symptoms get much worse around my menstrual cycle.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi I just replied to the same thing you posted on the other forum:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...mp;#entry680566Please try not to have multiple posts of the same content, as this leads to more work and confusion for other posters and it also makes it difficult for you to track which one of the same post gets what replies. Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.BTW, IBS symptoms do get worse a little before and during period.P.S. -- You've also gotten a lot of answers over here, too: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=88879Girl, this is really confusing... and you'll also have to check all these different places and compare their answers... Please try to post the same thing only once next time around... It'll be much easier for you, and we'd all really appreciated it...


----------

